# Is it true that .....



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

A good sign of aa heavily looking pregnant guppy pacing the tank is going to give birth anytime now. Lile us woman do when we pace in labour. I got a big fat square guppy today and she is pacing up and down like shes on solidier on speed.The others arnt.


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Well it doesnt matter as i soon found out. As she gave birth to 6 fry, but all dead and now she has died. Maybe its the stress. I dont know but they are so tiny, i have never seen new born fry before, even my new platy is a week old before i knew it was there. All you can see is eyes. bless them, Im going to bury them in the garden with the kids tomorrow. I did notice that she didnt eat either. And was hiding every where. 
R.I.P. LITTLE MAMA AND BABIES


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

BUBBLES said:


> Well it doesnt matter as i soon found out. As she gave birth to 6 fry, but all dead and now she has died. Maybe its the stress. I dont know but they are so tiny, i have never seen new born fry before, even my new platy is a week old before i knew it was there. All you can see is eyes. bless them, Im going to bury them in the garden with the kids tomorrow. I did notice that she didnt eat either. And was hiding every where.
> R.I.P. LITTLE MAMA AND BABIES


Aww so sorry :-(


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry to hear that. better luck next time


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Bubbles,

a pacing fish is signs of stress. esp during birth, all live bearers are suspetable to stress. am sorry for ur loss. i hope you have better luck next time around.

Cheers!


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Zakk said:


> Bubbles,
> 
> a pacing fish is signs of stress. esp during birth, all live bearers are suspetable to stress. am sorry for ur loss. i hope you have better luck next time around.
> 
> Cheers!


yeah thats what i thought. poor thing.
Thanks guys. x


----------

